# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Refonte du forum (developpez.net)

## b_zakaria

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Donc voil : depuis le temps que je viens sur le site, j'ai remarqu peu d'volutions fonctionnelles et graphiques. 

C'est bien dommage, le forum est LA rfrence pour les dveloppeurs francophones.

N'est-il pas temps de lui redonner un petit coup de jeune et ressembler un peu  des sites comme stackoverflow.

Certes, le travail est norme : reprise de donnes/migrations,  dveloppements, etc... mais je suis sr et certain que beaucoup d'entre nous voudront bien donner un petit coup de main ^^

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## kdmbella

je trouve pas ton lien particulirement esthtique mais je suis d'accord qu'il faut un petit coup de jeune  notre plate forme  ::ccool::

----------


## b_zakaria

Merci pour ta rponse.

Qu'est ce qui ne te plat pas au niveau de l'esthtique ? T'as vu le ct fonctionnel ? la gestion des authentifications ?

----------


## sevyc64

Idem, le site donn en exemple n'est pas trs esthtique. Il donne pas trs envie d'ouvrir les sujets. D'ailleurs Ils sont o ? On pourrait presque se le demander tant ils sont crass par les "dcorations" que sont les tags, votes et autres fioritures.


Certes, il est bon, de temps en temps, de refaire les peintures et rafraichir la dcoration, mais, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que la prsentation est aussi un lment important du succs d'un site. 

Celle de DVP, relativement claire,tout de mme, contribue certainement pour beaucoup  son succs. Elle est certainement amliorable, mais de l  faire des changements radicaux, il faut bien peser les consquences.

Et vu la complexit du forum, je ne veux mme pas imaginer le travail que a peut tre pour ne pas faire un mega-bordel.

----------


## Guardian

> Qu'est ce qui ne te plat pas au niveau de l'esthtique ?


C'est moche, bordlique et imbuvable  ::vomi:: 

Le nombre de votes/rponses/vues mis plus en vidence que le sujet, c'est trs pertinent videmment  ::mouarf:: 
Bon... Mme pas la peine d'en  dire plus...

----------


## b_zakaria

Je n'ai jamais dit que c'est LA rfrence mais bon,  chacun ses gots  :;): 

Mais sinon pour la partie "posts", je trouve que c'est assez bien foutu ^^

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> j'ai remarqu peu d'volutions fonctionnelles


Il me semble que tu es injuste l-dessus, il y a eu des nouveauts ces derniers temps (ple-mle : les points, les nouveaux rangs graphiques, les votes, les emblmes, la recherche, les pices jointes, ...).




> et graphiques.


C'est vrai. Mais est-ce que c'est le plus important ?




> N'est-il pas temps de lui redonner un petit coup de jeune et ressembler un peu  des sites comme stackoverflow.


Comme les autres, le site que tu as cit, au moins graphiquement, me donne la nause. Cela ne me donne absolument pas envie de regarder plus loin que la page d'accueil.




> T'as vu le ct fonctionnel ? la gestion des authentifications ?


Et si tu nous disais ce qui te plat dessus (fonctionnellement) plutt que de donner un lien o il faudrait que chacun d'entre nous s'inscrive et dcouvre par lui-mme les fameuses fonctionnalits gniales au lieu de poster un rsum de ce qui te plat dessus ? Tu ne trouves pas que a serait plus efficace ?

----------


## b_zakaria

En termes de fonctionnalits: 

- Authentification/inscription/connexion : plus besoin de remplir des formulaires interminables. Il suffit de passer par le standard OpenID (par exemple) pour utiliser un compte existant (google, facebook, etc).

- User-Friendly: Pour la partie rdaction des commentaires, elle est 100% Ajax, ce qui est fort agrable ( la manire des commentaires g+ ou fb). Pour les notifications, un petit badge s'incrmente en fonction du nombre d'interventions sur les questions poses.

- La qualit des posts : tout le monde peut modifier les questions et les rponses afin d'viter les "corrige ton texte" ou "mets en forme ton code" etc. a assure une bonne prsentation.

-Statistiques utilisateur : On peut consulter des statistiques intressantes. La plus pratique est celle qui relve le pourcentage de l'acceptation des rponses : Si un utilisateur est  40% de taux d'acceptation (sur 100 questions poses, il n'a choisi que 40 bonne rponses), on en dduira que la personne n'est pas trs srieuse (Pour info, on peut supprimer les posts seulement si on a aucune rponse).

- La prsentation des sujets : fini les posts avec les "plops" ou les "alors, personne?" =>  On poste une question et les autres ne postent que des rponses. Pour les commentaires, ils sont lis  un post (la question ou l'une des rponses). Du coup, niveau organisation, que a donne la nause ou pas, c'est assez russi. Je vous invite, au lieu de s'arrter  la page d'accueil, de prendre un post au hasard et vous allez comprendre

etc .... Je ne veux pas vous faire le tour des fonctionnalits  ::langue2:: 

Par contre, je ne vois pourquoi vous vous fixez sur ce site? ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi d'autres  :;):  Et sinon, c'est pas une critique par rapport  l'norme travail effectu  ::):  C'est pour amliorer les choses !

----------


## sevyc64

> - Authentification/inscription/connexion : plus besoin de remplir des formulaires interminables. Il suffit de passer par le standard OpenID (par exemple) pour utiliser un compte existant (google, facebook, etc).


Tout ce que je n'aime pas. Et aprs on s'tonne d'tre fich partout




> - La qualit des posts : tout le monde peut modifier les questions et les rponses afin d'viter les "corrige ton texte" ou "mets en forme ton code" etc. a assure une bonne prsentation.


Si je comprend bien, simple utilisateur, je peux modifier n'importe quelle intervention de n'importe quel autre utilisateur ? C'est la porte ouverte  toutes les drives.




> Par contre, je ne vois pourquoi vous vous fixez sur ce site? ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi d'autres


Ben c'est le seul que tu as donn pour appuyer ton argumentaire, c'est normal que l'on en sarrte que sur celui-l.

Mais si tu en as d'autres ....

----------


## b_zakaria

> Tout ce que je n'aime pas. Et aprs on s'tonne d'tre fich partout


Renseigne-toi un peu sur l'OpenId ... et sinon, en m'inscrivant sur "developpez.net", je suis bien fich chez vous, non ?




> Si je comprend bien, simple utilisateur, je peux modifier n'importe quelle intervention de n'importe quel autre utilisateur ? C'est la porte ouverte  toutes les drives.


J'ai rsum le procd mais, concrtement, chaque modification est "versionne". Un utilisateur honnte remettra le post  l'tat si besoin. 
D'ailleurs, je te rassure que le site en question est loin de la drive : Y a des gens qui n'hsitent pas  diter si besoin  :;): 




> Ben c'est le seul que tu as donn pour appuyer ton argumentaire, c'est normal que l'on en sarrte que sur celui-l.
> 
> Mais si tu en as d'autres ....


Je ne vais pas vous faire le tour des sites Q&R mais on peut citer Quora :
Il est plus proche de Twitter au niveau de la prsentation. Un utilisateur "follow" les sujets tels Programmation C et Web Design. Ensuite, il verra les questions relatives  ces topics dans son timeline (qui s'alimente en temps rel bien sr  la manire de Twitter).
Il y a un autre site dans le mme genre : formsrping.me ...

Bref, y en pour tous les gots  :;):

----------


## Auteur

> Renseigne-toi un peu sur l'OpenId ... et sinon, en m'inscrivant sur "developpez.net", je suis bien fich chez vous, non ?


Oui mais uniquement sur dvp : d'autres sites ne sont pas au courant de ta connexion. 





> - User-Friendly: Pour la partie rdaction des commentaires, elle est 100% Ajax, ce qui est fort agrable ( la manire des commentaires g+ ou fb). Pour les notifications, un petit badge s'incrmente en fonction du nombre d'interventions sur les questions poses.


et ? Je ne vois pas en quoi ajax rend la rdaction des commentaires plus "user-friendly" (je dteste cette expression). Sur dvp on a notre propre diteur de texte et on peut faire pratiquement tout ce que l'on veut avec.




> - La qualit des posts : tout le monde peut modifier les questions et les rponses afin d'viter les "corrige ton texte" ou "mets en forme ton code" etc. a assure une bonne prsentation.
> 
> - La prsentation des sujets : fini les posts avec les "plops" ou les "alors, personne?"


vaut mieux laisser cette tche (parfois ingrate) aux modrateurs, non ?




> Un utilisateur honnte remettra le post  l'tat si besoin.
> D'ailleurs, je te rassure que le site en question est loin de la drive : Y a des gens qui n'hsitent pas  diter si besoin


Les gens en question doivent tre les modrateurs justement  :;): 





> Je ne vais pas vous faire le tour des sites Q&R mais on peut citer Quora


Je suis all sur le site et je n'ai pas pu aller au del de la page d'accueil  ::aie::  Il faut un compte facebook ou twitter pour y entrer (mme s'il y a la possibilit de s'inscrire sans avoir de compte facebook ou twitter).

----------


## b_zakaria

> Oui mais uniquement sur dvp : d'autres sites ne sont pas au courant de ta connexion.


Et alors ? 
Et juste pour info : quand tu te connectes en utilisant tes identifiants fb ou autre, a ne veut pas dire que tu dclenches un tlchargement de toutes les photos sur lesquelles tu es "tagu" au site en question ! 
Renseigne-toi sur l'OpenId ...




> et ? Je ne vois pas en quoi ajax rend la rdaction des commentaires plus "user-friendly" (je dteste cette expression). Sur dvp on a notre propre diteur de texte et on peut faire pratiquement tout ce que l'on veut avec.


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'on n'a pas d'diteur de texte ... Par contre, on ne peut pas faire ce que j'ai expliqu : on ne distingue pas les commentaires et les rponses. Et sinon, pour ce qui est de l'expression "user-friendly", c'est juste pour dire que l'exprience utilisateur est riche en animations sympas et fluides sans en faire trop.
Partant de ta logique, on en serait toujours au "textarea" ... a aurait t dommage de pas voir tes smileys  ::): 




> vaut mieux laisser cette tche (parfois ingrate) aux modrateurs, non ?


Comme on peut la laisser aux autres ... je suis sr que les modrateurs ont d'autres chats  fouetter  :;): 




> Les gens en question doivent tre les modrateurs justement


Pourquoi pas !




> Je suis all sur le site et je n'ai pas pu aller au del de la page d'accueil  Il faut un compte facebook ou twitter pour y entrer (mme s'il y a la possibilit de s'inscrire sans avoir de compte facebook ou twitter).


Comme tu l'as dit, il y a possibilit de s'inscrire sans pour autant passer par ses comptes fb et/ou twitter ^^

----------


## Auteur

> Comme tu l'as dit, il y a possibilit de s'inscrire sans pour autant passer par ses comptes fb et/ou twitter ^^


ce que je sous entendais est qu'il n'est pas ncessaire d'ouvrir un compte sur dvp pour voir les questions et le rponses. Sur Quora, on ne voit rien si on n'a pas de compte (et je n'aime pas du tout facebook  ::aie:: ).

----------


## b_zakaria

> ce que je sous entendais est qu'il n'est pas ncessaire d'ouvrir un compte sur dvp pour voir les questions et le rponses. Sur Quora, on ne voit rien si on n'a pas de compte (et je n'aime pas du tout facebook ).


Je suis d'accord avec toi pour Quora. 
Mais sinon pour ce qui est de la connexion, y a pas que Facebook  :;):  (y a google, yahoo, amazon, etc...)

----------


## sevyc64

L'OpenID te permet d'tre identifier avec un seul login/mpd unique sur l'ensemble des sites. a a des avantages indniables, notamment la garantie de l'identit, le fait de n'avoir qu'un mdp  retenir, ....

Mais  mes yeux, a a aussi des inconvnients, notamment le fait que l'on est sur que c'est bien toi qui visite tel site, tel autre site, et tel autre site puisque l'OpenId t'identifie de faon unique. On peut imaginer toutes les drives possibles si les diffrents acteurs se partagent les fichiers et les croisent (ce qu'ils ne manquent probablement pas de faire). 
Autre point qui me drange, c'est le fait d'tre, suite  une premire authentification, automatiquement identifie sur les autres sites tant que la session d'authentification est valide.

Ceci-dit, comme beaucoup d'internautes, et mme sans le savoir, j'utilise l'OpenId tous les jours. J'ai un compte Google, un chez Yahoo, j'ai un LiveId chez Microsoft, plusieurs comptes MSN, .....

Mais chaque fois, c'est des identits diffrentes.

----------


## b_zakaria

> Mais  mes yeux, a a aussi des inconvnients, notamment le fait que l'on est sur que c'est bien toi qui visite tel site, tel autre site, et tel autre site puisque l'OpenId t'identifie de faon unique. On peut imaginer toutes les drives possibles si les diffrents acteurs se partagent les fichiers et les croisent (ce qu'ils ne manquent probablement pas de faire). 
> Autre point qui me drange, c'est le fait d'tre, suite  une premire authentification, automatiquement identifie sur les autres sites tant que la session d'authentification est valide.


a dpend comment tu comptes l'implmenter. Dans plusieurs sites o l'OpenId est utilis, il faut que tu forces le login. Exemple : je suis connect sur Gmail. Je passe par un site o le login est gr par l'OpenId. Je clique sur le logo de Google. Ensuite, l'authentification est faite par le login et mdp saisis lors de ma connexion  Gmail.
Tout a pour te dire que tout dpend de la manire d'intgrer OpenId.

----------


## Anomaly

> - Authentification/inscription/connexion : plus besoin de remplir des formulaires interminables. Il suffit de passer par le standard OpenID (par exemple) pour utiliser un compte existant (google, facebook, etc).


Etant donn que l'inscription sur Developpez consiste  remplir trois champs obligatoires (pseudo, e-mail, et mot de passe), j'ai d mal  considrer ceci comme un "formulaire interminable".




> Renseigne-toi un peu sur l'OpenId ... et sinon, en m'inscrivant sur "developpez.net", je suis bien fich chez vous, non ?





> Et alors ? 
> Et juste pour info : quand tu te connectes en utilisant tes identifiants fb ou autre, a ne veut pas dire que tu dclenches un tlchargement de toutes les photos sur lesquelles tu es "tagu" au site en question ! 
> Renseigne-toi sur l'OpenId ..


Trois fois que tu nous dis en gros "renseigne-toi sur OpenID, ignorant". Je ne trouve pas ceci trs constructif honntement.

En ce qui concerne OpenID, a prsente des avantages et des inconvnients. sevyc64 a bien rsum ma pense l-dessus. Je rajouterai aussi que l'une des bases de scurit (rarement applique) consiste  avoir des mots de passe diffrents sur chaque site. Evidemment avec un truc comme OpenID, ce n'est mme pas la peine de penser  cette rgle de base de scurit.

Enfin, Facebook est certes majoritairement populaire chez les internautes. Mais parmis la population qui frquente Developpez, l'hostilit est plutt majoritaire. Proposer une connexion via Facebook serait suicidaire pour nous.  ::aie:: 




> - User-Friendly: Pour la partie rdaction des commentaires, elle est 100% Ajax, ce qui est fort agrable ( la manire des commentaires g+ ou fb).


Mouais.




> Pour les notifications, un petit badge s'incrmente en fonction du nombre d'interventions sur les questions poses.


En gros ils affichent le nombre de rponses dans la discussion. En quoi est-ce une nouveaut ?  ::koi:: 




> - La qualit des posts : tout le monde peut modifier les questions et les rponses afin d'viter les "corrige ton texte" ou "mets en forme ton code" etc. a assure une bonne prsentation.


Quand on voit le niveau de beaucoup qui posent des questions ici, je prfre largement dlguer le travail de remise en forme  une quipe spcialise en qui on a confiance, c'est--dire les modrateurs.




> Comme on peut la laisser aux autres ... je suis sr que les modrateurs ont d'autres chats  fouetter


D'autres chats  fouetter ? C'est se mprendre sur ce que c'est que le rle de modrateur. Un modrateur n'est pas un justicier  la chasse des insultes, diffamations, spams, conflits de membres, etc. Certes il peut avoir  grer des cas de ce genre. Mais le mtier de base du modrateur est d'assurer d'avoir un forum propre, c'est--dire corriger les messages et les titres pour que la consultation soit agrable pour tous. Ils sont l *pour a*.




> J'ai rsum le procd mais, concrtement, chaque modification est "versionne". Un utilisateur honnte remettra le post  l'tat si besoin.


Les ditions sur Developpez sont aussi versionnes et accessibles pour les modrateurs en cas de dgts.




> -Statistiques utilisateur : On peut consulter des statistiques intressantes. La plus pratique est celle qui relve le pourcentage de l'acceptation des rponses : Si un utilisateur est  40% de taux d'acceptation (sur 100 questions poses, il n'a choisi que 40 bonne rponses), on en dduira que la personne n'est pas trs srieuse (Pour info, on peut supprimer les posts seulement si on a aucune rponse).


Les statistiques sont prsentes sur Developpez depuis un an avec la mise en place du systme  points. Certes il ne prsente pas spcifiquement la fonctionnalit dont tu parles ici, mais il est prvu des amliorations dans ce sens.




> - La prsentation des sujets : fini les posts avec les "plops" ou les "alors, personne?" =>  On poste une question et les autres ne postent que des rponses. Pour les commentaires, ils sont lis  un post (la question ou l'une des rponses). Du coup, niveau organisation, que a donne la nause ou pas, c'est assez russi. Je vous invite, au lieu de s'arrter  la page d'accueil, de prendre un post au hasard et vous allez comprendre


Sauf que tu parles ici d'un site de pur support technique de type Question / Rponse. Developpez est bien plus gnraliste que a ; il n'y a pas que des questions techniques, il y a aussi des dbats. Et l encore je me rpte, mais quand on voit le niveau de certains qui viennent demander de l'aide ici, j'ose pas imaginer devoir leur expliquer la diffrence entre rpondre et commenter. Ne pas oublier aussi que gnralement le posteur aura  rpondre  sa propre discussion plusieurs fois pour bien prciser le problme, indiquer son avancement, voire indiquer la solution trouve. Le systme de type question initiale et srie de rponses avec parfois des commentaires ne permet pas  mon avis ce genre de progression dans la rsolution du problme.




> Je ne vais pas vous faire le tour des sites Q&R mais on peut citer Quora :
> Il est plus proche de Twitter au niveau de la prsentation. Un utilisateur "follow" les sujets tels Programmation C et Web Design. Ensuite, il verra les questions relatives  ces topics dans son timeline (qui s'alimente en temps rel bien sr  la manire de Twitter).


Abonnement au forum et utilisation du tableau de bord pour faire exactement la mme chose sur Developpez.




> etc .... Je ne veux pas vous faire le tour des fonctionnalits


Dommage, on ne va donc pas pouvoir en parler puisque tu ne veux pas nous le dire.

----------


## b_zakaria

> Trois fois que tu nous dis en gros "renseigne-toi sur OpenID, ignorant". Je ne trouve pas ceci trs constructif honntement.


Tu peux me dire o ce que je mentionn le mot "ignorant" ?

----------


## b_zakaria

> Etant donn que l'inscription sur Developpez consiste  remplir trois champs obligatoires (pseudo, e-mail, et mot de passe), j'ai d mal  considrer ceci comme un "formulaire interminable".


Mouais ...
Comme il y a des gens qui prfrent et qui font le choix de dcentraliser le systme d'authentification  :;): 




> Trois fois que tu nous dis en gros "renseigne-toi sur OpenID, ignorant". Je ne trouve pas ceci trs constructif honntement.


Je ne vais pas revenir sur a ... tu as ajout le mot "ignorant" de ton imagination pour nous faire la morale  ::ccool:: 





> En ce qui concerne OpenID, a prsente des avantages et des inconvnients. sevyc64 a bien rsum ma pense l-dessus. Je rajouterai aussi que l'une des bases de scurit (rarement applique) consiste  avoir des mots de passe diffrents sur chaque site. Evidemment avec un truc comme OpenID, ce n'est mme pas la peine de penser  cette rgle de base de scurit.
> 
> Enfin, Facebook est certes majoritairement populaire chez les internautes. Mais parmis la population qui frquente Developpez, l'hostilit est plutt majoritaire. Proposer une connexion via Facebook serait suicidaire pour nous.


Si t'avais lu ci-haut ce qui a t dit : y a pas que Facebook ... y a toujours moyen de ne proposer que Google par exemple  :;):  a se discute ^^




> En gros ils affichent le nombre de rponses dans la discussion. En quoi est-ce une nouveaut ?


Un systme de notification AJAX qui s'incrmente relatif aux discussions auxquelles je suis abonn? Tu peux me le montrer, j'arrive pas  trouver  ::mrgreen:: 




> Quand on voit le niveau de beaucoup qui posent des questions ici, je prfre largement dlguer le travail de remise en forme  une quipe spcialise en qui on a confiance, c'est--dire les modrateurs.


Mais je suis tout  fait d'accord ... pour la petite histoire, (sur le site en question) les premires modifications doivent passer par un modrateur qui les valide au fur et  mesure. Au bout d'un moment, la personne qui modifie obtient un badge (l'quivalent des "Trophes") pour modifier par la suite sans passage par un modrateur.
D'ailleurs, c'est quasiment le mme systme que Wikipdia  :;): 




> D'autres chats  fouetter ? C'est se mprendre sur ce que c'est que le rle de modrateur. Un modrateur n'est pas un justicier  la chasse des insultes, diffamations, spams, conflits de membres, etc. Certes il peut avoir  grer des cas de ce genre. Mais le mtier de base du modrateur est d'assurer d'avoir un forum propre, c'est--dire corriger les messages et les titres pour que la consultation soit agrable pour tous. Ils sont l *pour a*.


Euh ... ne le prends pas mal : j'ai pas dit non plus que c'est le chaos total,hein !
Je dis juste que mettre en forme un code ou corriger un bout de texte, a peut tre fait par un "non-modrateur". J'ai pas dit qu'il faut permettre  n'apporte qui de verrouiller/dplacer/supprimer des sujets  ::aie:: 




> Les statistiques sont prsentes sur Developpez depuis un an avec la mise en place du systme  points. Certes il ne prsente pas spcifiquement la fonctionnalit dont tu parles ici, mais il est prvu des amliorations dans ce sens.


Je n'ai jamais dit que a n'existait pas. Mais je suis content qu'il y ait des amliorations dans ce sens.




> Sauf que tu parles ici d'un site de pur support technique de type Question / Rponse. Developpez est bien plus gnraliste que a ; il n'y a pas que des questions techniques, il y a aussi des dbats. Et l encore je me rpte, mais quand on voit le niveau de certains qui viennent demander de l'aide ici, j'ose pas imaginer devoir leur expliquer la diffrence entre rpondre et commenter. Ne pas oublier aussi que gnralement le posteur aura  rpondre  sa propre discussion plusieurs fois pour bien prciser le problme, indiquer son avancement, voire indiquer la solution trouve. Le systme de type question initiale et srie de rponses avec parfois des commentaires ne permet pas  mon avis ce genre de progression dans la rsolution du problme.


Mais je suis tout  fait d'accord. Mais je pense quand mme a apportera davantage de clart aux sujets : Les questions et les rponses sont mises en valeur par rapport aux messages destins  mieux cerner le problme. Sinon a n'aide peut tre pas  gagner en vitesse de rsolution du problme, mais a aide certainement les gens qui ont le mme soucis  trouver la solution.




> Abonnement au forum et utilisation du tableau de bord pour faire exactement la mme chose sur Developpez.


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Mais est-ce qu'on a un timeline qui s'auto-alimente en temps rel ?! Je ne pense pas  ::lol:: 




> Dommage, on ne va donc pas pouvoir en parler puisque tu ne veux pas nous le dire.


Si c'est pour que tu rebondisses sur des mots que tu inventes et que je n'ai pas saisis, non merci.

----------


## Anomaly

> Si c'est pour que tu rebondisses sur des mots que tu inventes et que je n'ai pas saisis, non merci.


Je vois. Donc tu veux que des amliorations soient faites, mais il est pas question que tu dises ce que tu voudrais qu'il soit fait  celui qui est en charge du dveloppement du forum, en l'occurence moi.

Dans ce cas on peut en rester l, je ne vais donc plus participer  cette discussion et c'est dommage car il y avait des ides et j'tais prt  les couter car il y a de nombreuses amliorations que je souhaite apporter au forum.

En passant tu n'as certes pas dit le mot "ignorant", tu n'as peut-tre pas voulu exprimer une telle ide, mais c'est clairement l'ide que tu fais passer dans tes phrases. Fais attention  la manire dont tu communiques car l'crit ne fait pas passer les sentiments, et donc tes phrases peuvent tre prises dans ce sens.

En plus ceci tait plutt une remarque anodine, plus un clin d'oeil vu la manire dont tu insistes sur le fait qu'il faut "qu'on se renseigne sur OpenId" au lieu d'expliquer ce que c'est aux gens qui ne sont pas forcment tous experts en OpenId. Rien de bien mchant, je ne suis pas du tout focalis sur ce dtail, juste relev vu que tu le rptes plusieurs fois dans la discussion, le vrai fond de mon message tait dans le reste du message, et toi tu l'as pris pour une attaque directe et te ferme  la discussion.

C'est un peu comme si quelqu'un pose une question et tu contentes de lui rpondre juste "renseigne-toi". Certes, certaines personnes ne font aucune recherche et a peut tre fatiguant d'expliquer  chacun, mais l que je sache on n'est pas dans une discussion technique de dbutant, mais un dbat, et donc dire aux gens "renseigne-toi" sans avancer tes arguments te dessert, toi.

Bonne soire.  ::):

----------


## Robin56

> Si t'avais lu ci-haut ce qui a t dit : y a pas que Facebook ... y a toujours moyen de ne proposer que Google par exemple a se discute ^^


Comme l'on dit plusieurs personnes avant moi, ce point est plutt sensible car le public de developpez.net est plutt mfiant et se sent concern par son anonymat sur le net (en gnral). Il suffit de voir les sondages concernant l'utilisation des rseaux sociaux, etc qui ne rencontrent pas un franc succs. Il serait donc dangereux je pense pour developpez.net de se lancer sur ce domaine.




> Donc voil : depuis le temps que je viens sur le site, j'ai remarqu peu d'volutions fonctionnelles et graphiques.


Ct fonctionnel
Pour le ct fonctionnel, je trouve l'quipe developpez.net plutt ractive.
Exemple rcent : la mise en place des points qui permet de bien mieux identifier les "savoirs".

Au niveau fonctionnalit, je seul point vraiment gnant que j'y vois est la masse importante d'information. Je n'ai pas d'ide particulire mais vu la quantit faramineuse de tutos/blogs/articles/..., il n'est pas toujours ais de s'y retrouver. Je pense qu'il en rsulte beaucoup de posts traitant de sujets dj abords dans les tutos & co.

Ct graphique
L il pourrait tre intressant de donner un coup de jeune par une interface plus "user-friendly" comme tu aimes le dire b_zakaria. Mais ne pas tomber dans le pige de saturer d'ajax  tout va.

La mise  jour graphique pourrait permettre peut tre de pallier au problme de la grande quantit d'information via :
- une mise en valeur des sections (tutoriels, blogs, forum, ...)
- une hirarchisation des thmes (technologies les plus utilises, ...)

En fait, je pense tout simplement que les menus suprieurs du menu sont trs peu utiliss.

Bon comme vous le voyez je soulve des points plus que d'en proposer car je n'ai pas d'ides particulires. Mais si certains en avaient, qu'ils n'hsitent pas.

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

A noter que contrairement  ce qui a t crit ici, tout le monde ne peut pas diter des posts sur StackOverflow. Il faut un nombre de points minimal pour faire des ditions sur les posts d'autres utilisateurs. 

Ce pourrait tre une adaptation ici pour mettre moins de charges de travail sur les modrateurs et rendre la chose plus ouverte.

----------


## Bluedeep

> En termes de fonctionnalits: 
> 
> - Authentification/inscription/connexion : plus besoin de remplir des formulaires interminables. Il suffit de passer par le standard OpenID (par exemple) pour utiliser un compte existant (google, facebook, etc).


Gnial ! comme cela Google sait sur quel forum je me balade ....

Quant  FB, il n'est pas spcialement en odeur de saintet ici (oui, les informaticiens ont encore des reflexes salutaires).





> - La qualit des posts : tout le monde peut modifier les questions et les rponses afin d'viter les "corrige ton texte" ou "mets en forme ton code" etc. a assure une bonne prsentation.


Ca peut assurer aussi un beau bordel.




> -Statistiques utilisateur : On peut consulter des statistiques intressantes. La plus pratique est celle qui relve le pourcentage de l'acceptation des rponses : Si un utilisateur est  40% de taux d'acceptation (sur 100 questions poses, il n'a choisi que 40 bonne rponses), on en dduira que la personne n'est pas trs srieuse (Pour info, on peut supprimer les posts seulement si on a aucune rponse).


Ici tu as le nombre de points qui donne peu ou prou le mme niveau d'information.





> - La prsentation des sujets : fini les posts avec les "plops" ou les "alors, personne?" =>  On poste une question et les autres ne postent que des rponses. Pour les commentaires, ils sont lis  un post (la question ou l'une des rponses). Du coup, niveau organisation, que a donne la nause ou pas, c'est assez russi. Je vous invite, au lieu de s'arrter  la page d'accueil, de prendre un post au hasard et vous allez comprendre


Si on ne peut pas reposter sur sa propre question, je ne vois pas bien le bnfice. Si on peut le faire, je ne vois pas trop o est la diffrence.




> Par contre, je ne vois pourquoi vous vous fixez sur ce site? ce n'est qu'un exemple parmi d'autres


Ben, c'est toi qui le donnes en exemple, non ? donc, on te donne notre avis et on le trouve  chier.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ce pourrait tre une adaptation ici pour mettre moins de charges de travail sur les modrateurs et rendre la chose plus ouverte.


Je pense que si les modos sont surchargs, ils sont capables de lancer une campagne de recrutement.

----------


## Anomaly

> A noter que contrairement  ce qui a t crit ici, tout le monde ne peut pas diter des posts sur StackOverflow. Il faut un nombre de points minimal pour faire des ditions sur les posts d'autres utilisateurs. 
> 
> Ce pourrait tre une adaptation ici pour mettre moins de charges de travail sur les modrateurs et rendre la chose plus ouverte.


J'ai vraiment voulu croire que les gens avec beaucoup de points sont des gens de confiance. J'ai vraiment voulu y croire.

Et puis j'ai constat,  plusieurs reprises, de trs grands contributeurs qui soudain ptent un plomb, pour une raison ou une autre, comme un troll sur le forum, un conflit entre membres, plus rarement un conflit sur la modration, voire mme un souci dans leur vie prive n'ayant rien  voir avec Developpez.

Et ces personnes en gnral ont toutes la mme raction : elles dcident de supprimer la totalit de leurs 1000+ messages, ce qui pourrit toutes les discussions o ils ont pu participer.

C'est  cause de a que j'ai d me rsoudre  bloquer l'dition de messages de plus de 3 jours. C'est une limitation que je trouve mauvaise, mais la seule solution que nous avons pu trouver pour cesser la destruction massive des discussions du forum par les membres minents qui soudainement ptent un boulon.

Alors l quand tu me parles de la possibilit pour les membres actifs de pouvoir diter n'importe quel message, je me dis qu'on court  notre perte si on autorise cela, ds que l'un de ces membres pte un plomb.

Et je plussoie ce que dit Bluedeep ; si nous avons besoin de plus de modrateurs, nous recrutons. Et les modrateurs officiels sont forms sur ce qu'ils doivent faire, naturellement.  :;):

----------


## b_zakaria

> Je vois. Donc tu veux que des amliorations soient faites, mais il est pas question que tu dises ce que tu voudrais qu'il soit fait  celui qui est en charge du dveloppement du forum, en l'occurence moi.


Ah ok ... il faut t'adresser des messages qu' toi ? Tu peux lire ce qui a t dit ... je pense que, comme tu l'as dit : "il y avait des ides". Mais comme tu l'as aussi bien dit, "de trs grands contributeurs qui soudain ptent un plomb".




> En passant tu n'as certes pas dit le mot "ignorant", tu n'as peut-tre pas voulu exprimer une telle ide, mais c'est clairement l'ide que tu fais passer dans tes phrases. Fais attention  la manire dont tu communiques car l'crit ne fait pas passer les sentiments, et donc tes phrases peuvent tre prises dans ce sens.


Effectivement ... l'crit ne fait pas passer les sentiments. Raison de plus de ne pas essayer de voir du mal partout et de faire attention.




> En plus ceci tait plutt une remarque anodine, plus un clin d'oeil vu la manire dont tu insistes sur le fait qu'il faut "qu'on se renseigne sur OpenId" au lieu d'expliquer ce que c'est aux gens qui ne sont pas forcment tous experts en OpenId. Rien de bien mchant, je ne suis pas du tout focalis sur ce dtail, juste relev vu que tu le rptes plusieurs fois dans la discussion, le vrai fond de mon message tait dans le reste du message, et toi tu l'as pris pour une attaque directe et te ferme  la discussion.


Si je l'ai rpt, ce n'est en aucun cas pour rabaisser les gens. D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas mon objectif principal ... loin de l ^^




> C'est un peu comme si quelqu'un pose une question et tu contentes de lui rpondre juste "renseigne-toi". Certes, certaines personnes ne font aucune recherche et a peut tre fatiguant d'expliquer  chacun, mais l que je sache on n'est pas dans une discussion technique de dbutant, mais un dbat, et donc dire aux gens "renseigne-toi" sans avancer tes arguments te dessert, toi.


Je ne comptais pas crire un cahier des charges en dtaillant chaque technique voque ... "renseigne-toi" est une autre manire de dire : "google est ton ami" ... rien de mchant, hein  :;):

----------


## b_zakaria

> Gnial ! comme cela Google sait sur quel forum je me balade ....
> 
> Quant  FB, il n'est pas spcialement en odeur de saintet ici (oui, les informaticiens ont encore des reflexes salutaires).


Je suis d'accord ... Il y a mme des sites qui proposent des moyens de connexions hybrides : soit on passe par le login propre au site, soit on passe par un login OpenId si on est press. 




> Ca peut assurer aussi un beau bordel.


C'est pas pour autant que les sites participatifs (ex: Wikipdia) sont bordliques.




> Ici tu as le nombre de points qui donne peu ou prou le mme niveau d'information.


Oui mais pour une mesurer le "srieux" des personnes qui postent, ne penses-tu pas que a serait bien d'ajouter le pourcentage de sujets boucls (rsolus ou pas)?




> Si on ne peut pas reposter sur sa propre question, je ne vois pas bien le bnfice. Si on peut le faire, je ne vois pas trop o est la diffrence.


Prenons cet exemple : On peut bien sr revenir sur sa propre question en ajoutant des commentaires ou mme modifier le post (ce qui se fait sur Developpez.net). a assure une meilleure visibilit.




> Ben, c'est toi qui le donnes en exemple, non ? donc, on te donne notre avis et on le trouve  chier.


Le site que j'ai pris comme exemple et non pas comme rfrence absolue, a t ouvert en 2008. Il est class 109 me dans le monde. 
C'est vrai c'est un exemple " chier" comme tu le dis  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Le site que j'ai pris comme exemple et non pas comme rfrence absolue, a t ouvert en 2008. Il est class 109 me dans le monde. 
> C'est vrai c'est un exemple " chier" comme tu le dis


Ce n'est pas une rfrence absolue, mais c'est ta rfrence puisque la seule donne.

Le site est mieux class que DVP ? Et alors. 
Dj a s'explique, c'est un site anglophone, DVP tant un site francophone, et mme franais, il est dj par dfinition dans le 4me tiers du tableau des sites mondiaux, avec devant lui, des sites certainement bien plus pourris mais anglophone donc avec une visibilit maximale.

Et puis comment est fait ce classement, sur quels critres ?

----------


## b_zakaria

> Ce n'est pas une rfrence absolue, mais c'est ta rfrence puisque la seule donne.
> 
> Le site est mieux class que DVP ? Et alors. 
> Dj a s'explique, c'est un site anglophone, DVP tant un site francophone, et mme franais, il est dj par dfinition dans le 4me tiers du tableau des sites mondiaux, avec devant lui, des sites certainement bien plus pourris mais anglophone donc avec une visibilit maximale.
> 
> Et puis comment est fait ce classement, sur quels critres ?



J'avoue que c'est un site qui a bouscul les habitudes : les "forums" qu'on a connus il y a dix ans sont (bizarrement) toujours l avec les mmes mcanismes, le mme modle.
Tu ne penses pas qu'il y a pas beaucoup de choses qui ont chang ?
Ne serait-ce qu'au niveau de l'exprience utilisateur?
Un exemple tout simple : quand on fait aujourd'hui des sites, on pense automatiquement  faire des versions pour priphriques mobiles. 
tait-ce le cas il y a dix ans ? Je ne pense pas.
L'ide, ce n'est pas de faire un site gadget, mais plutt de faire de developpez.net un endroit convivial et moderne. 
C'est vrai qu'on dit que "les cordonniers sont toujours les plus mal chausss", mais croyez-moi, on peut amliorer beaucoup de choses et a fera l'affaire  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Ah ok ... il faut t'adresser des messages qu' toi ?


Non, bien videmment. De toute faon, j'ai besoin de l'avis de tous avant d'envisager une modification, car je ne prtends certes pas avoir le savoir universel et que le but est que les modifications plaisent  la majorit.  ::): 




> Tu peux lire ce qui a t dit ...


C'est ce que j'ai fait, rassure-toi.  :;): 




> Je ne comptais pas crire un cahier des charges en dtaillant chaque technique voque ...


Un cahier des charges, peut-tre pas. Mais dcrire les fonctionnalits que tu as trouves bien afin que le dbat puisse s'articulier autour de tes ides pour ensuite peut-tre aboutir sur une modification concrte, oui.  ::):

----------


## b_zakaria

> Non, bien videmment. De toute faon, j'ai besoin de l'avis de tous avant d'envisager une modification, car je ne prtends certes pas avoir le savoir universel et que le but est que les modifications plaisent  la majorit.


Je pense que c'est difficile de sortir avec des dcisions concrtes sur un dbat comme a  :;): 
A mon avis a relve plus du brainstorming et du dbat qu'autre chose.

Peut-tre faut-il prvoir une liste d'une vingtaine d'amliorations et donner  voter aux gens cette liste pour en tirer les plus importantes ?  :;): 

Mais sinon, en attendant, lchez-vous  ::):

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est pas pour autant que les sites participatifs (ex: Wikipdia) sont bordliques.


Sauf qu'un wiki n'est pas un forum (d'ailleurs il y a des forums sur wikipedia pour discuter des mises  jour).





> Oui mais pour une mesurer le "srieux" des personnes qui postent, ne penses-tu pas que a serait bien d'ajouter le pourcentage de sujets boucls (rsolus ou pas)?


Ce n'est pas en soi une mauvaise ide, mais a mesure juste le srieux de ceux qui ouvrent des discussions. Alors que pour beaucoup de participants, je pense que le srieux de ceux qui fournissent les informations (qui rpondent) importe sans doute plus. (bien sur, ceux qui rpondent ouvrent aussi des discussions  l'occasion).





> Prenons cet exemple : On peut bien sr revenir sur sa propre question en ajoutant des commentaires ou mme modifier le post (ce qui se fait sur Developpez.net). a assure une meilleure visibilit.


Encore une fois, j'ai fait plusieurs tours sur ce site et le dernier qualificatif que j'utiliserais le concernant est bien la claret. C'est un bordel sans nom.




> Le site que j'ai pris comme exemple et non pas comme rfrence absolue, a t ouvert en 2008. Il est class 109 me dans le monde. 
> C'est vrai c'est un exemple " chier" comme tu le dis


Oui et alors ? comme mentionn supra par un autre intervenant, il y a dj un norme biais linguistique dans ce classement. Et, de plus, je ne vois pas en quoi le classement du site peut tre un indice de qualit (exemple FB justement, peut tre le "pire du web").

----------


## Bluedeep

> Peut-tre faut-il prvoir une liste d'une vingtaine d'amliorations et donner  voter aux gens cette liste pour en tirer les plus importantes ?


Pourquoi pas ?

----------


## Bluedeep

> J'avoue que c'est un site qui a bouscul les habitudes


Qui bouscul *tes* habitudes en tout cas. 
Maintenant reste  dmontrer que ce bouleversement d'habitudes a un effet positif, ce qui pour l'instant n'a pas t fait.




> : les "forums" qu'on a connus il y a dix ans sont (bizarrement) toujours l avec les mmes mcanismes, le mme modle.


Ce qui peut tout aussi bien dmontrer que l'outil est arriv  maturit, un peu comme la cuiller qui n'a pratiquement pas boug depuis 4000 ans.




> Tu ne penses pas qu'il y a pas beaucoup de choses qui ont chang ?


Tu fais rfrence  quoi ?




> Ne serait-ce qu'au niveau de l'exprience utilisateur?


J'ai toujours trouv cette expression d'un ridicule consomm et regrette que personne n'est soulev le fait que en franais a ne veut pas dire qrand chose.




> Un exemple tout simple : quand on fait aujourd'hui des sites, on pense automatiquement  faire des versions pour priphriques mobiles.


Pas toujours : la tendance est plutot de doubler le site par une appli pour mobile.




> L'ide, ce n'est pas de faire un site gadget, mais plutt de faire de developpez.net un endroit convivial et moderne.


En quoi la version actuelle n'est elle pas convivial ?
En quoi le fait que ce soit "moderne" (sans savoir ce qu'on met dans ce termes accessoirement) le rend plus "performant" ?




> C'est vrai qu'on dit que "les cordonniers sont toujours les plus mal chausss", mais croyez-moi, on peut amliorer beaucoup de choses et a fera l'affaire


On attend toujours la liste des amliorations que tu souhaites. Jusque l,les exemples que tu as donns sont tout sauf convaincants. ( l'exception du rajout ventuel dans les stats d'un utilisateur du ratio discussions ouvertes/discussions marques rsolues qui me semble en effet tre une information pertinente).

----------


## f-k-z

> Le site que j'ai pris comme exemple et non pas comme rfrence absolue, a t ouvert en 2008. Il est class 109 me dans le monde. 
> C'est vrai c'est un exemple " chier" comme tu le dis


C'est le genre de classement qui fait bien rire... a sort de donnes ici de moteurs de recherches et de barres d'outils et non pas de vote utilisateurs qui notent le design la fonctionnalit et tout ce qui va avec...

----------


## bizet

> Prenons cet exemple : On peut bien sr revenir sur sa propre question en ajoutant des commentaires ou mme modifier le post (ce qui se fait sur Developpez.net). a assure une meilleure visibilit.


Salut

Tu viens de fournir un trs bel exemple de ce que je considre comme un gros problme chez Stackoverflow : c'est illisible.

Dj les pubs au milieu des posts mhorripilent. Je comprends bien qu'ils aient besoin de pub pour "vivre" mais pas au milieu!!!

Ce que j'aime sur le forum de Dvp, c'est que tu peux suivre le cheminement pour arriver  la rponse trs facilement, il suffit de lire les posts les uns derrire les autres.

Sur stackoverflow, il n'y a pas de chronologie, c'est tri par pertinence. 

De plus la typo des commentaires  un post ressemble trop  celle de "link| improve..." et dans le cadre d'un parcours rapide du post, je dois faire un effort pour regarder 'il y a des commentaires.

Je ne parlerais pas du systme de Pice d'or faon Wow.

Le seul truc de bien, c'est de mettre en "premire" rponse celle qui a rsolu le problme. Ce qui pourrait tre une volution peut tre envisageable de DVP.

Pour quelqu'un qui cherche une rponse  une question prcise, pas besoin de parcourir l'ensemble du post  la recherche de la bonne solution parmi plusieurs.

----------


## zo1odMSQr5Fy

> Le seul truc de bien, c'est de mettre en "premire" rponse celle qui a rsolu le problme. Ce qui pourrait tre une volution peut tre envisageable de DVP.
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui cherche une rponse  une question prcise, pas besoin de parcourir l'ensemble du post  la recherche de la bonne solution parmi plusieurs.


Je me permet d'intervenir pour signaler que cette ide me plait ! Mais que je preferais que ce soit une copie d'une message qui apparaisse en premier message. Car le deplacerais risque de fragmenter le sujet.


Quelqu'un en premiere page parlais de Quora ! Je tenais juste  signaler qu'il n'y a pas obligation d'avoir un compte facebook et autre. Il suffit d'une invitation par un membre sur une adresse mail ! ( Ca a pu chang a fait depuis cette t que je suis pas allez dessus )

----------


## b_zakaria

> Sauf qu'un wiki n'est pas un forum (d'ailleurs il y a des forums sur wikipedia pour discuter des mises  jour).


Rien ne t'empche de modifier les pages sans passer par l'onglet "Discussion".
Sauf pour les sujets les plus chauds.





> Ce n'est pas en soi une mauvaise ide, mais a mesure juste le srieux de ceux qui ouvrent des discussions. Alors que pour beaucoup de participants, je pense que le srieux de ceux qui fournissent les informations (qui rpondent) importe sans doute plus. (bien sur, ceux qui rpondent ouvrent aussi des discussions  l'occasion).


Sud DVP on a les "up" et les "dows" maintenant. On ne peut pas mesurer le srieux de la personne qui rpond, mais on peut avoir une ide sur la qualit de la rponse.





> Encore une fois, j'ai fait plusieurs tours sur ce site et le dernier qualificatif que j'utiliserais le concernant est bien la claret. C'est un bordel sans nom.
> 
> Oui et alors ? comme mentionn supra par un autre intervenant, il y a dj un norme biais linguistique dans ce classement. Et, de plus, je ne vois pas en quoi le classement du site peut tre un indice de qualit (exemple FB justement, peut tre le "pire du web").


Comme je l'ai dit c'est une histoire de got.
Mais bon, avec 15 millions de visiteurs uniques par mois, je pense que a reste un "bon" score" pour un site qui s'est lanc il y a 3 ans.
Pour la petite histoire, le modle (partie graphique et le ct fonctionnel) a tellement plu qu'ils ont cr un rseau de 71 autres sites du mme genre pour d'autres domaines (ubuntu, astronomie, sharepoint, etc.).

----------


## vermine

Bonjour,

"_Les gots et les couleurs_" dpendent en partie de la socit dans laquelle on vit, de notre environnement, de nos habitudes visuelles, etc.
Que 15 millions d'amricains aiment quelques choses ne veut pas dire que 15 millions d'europens vont aimer ces mmes choses. La majorit des personnes ayant rpondu ici n'aiment pas le thme prsent. Point.
Etant donn que ce sont ces personnes-ci qu'il faut contenter (aucun des 15 millions d'amricains ne vient ici), c'est donc l'avis de cette majorit-ci qu'il convient de suivre. Les statistiques outre-atlantiques ne nous concernent pas vraiment. On peut s'y intresser, certes, mais c'est tout.

L'ide de changer un peu le look est bonne. Mais insister contre l'avis de tous pour amener des fonctionnalits et des aspects visuels qui nous dplaisent te fait perdre beaucoup de crdibilit. Regarde le nombre de votes ngatifs que tu as eu sur ce topic alors que l'ide de base est bonne. Dommage.  :;): 

Maintenant, concentrons-nous plutt sur ce qui nous plairait vraiment.  ::):

----------


## b_zakaria

> Bonjour,
> 
> "_Les gots et les couleurs_" dpendent en partie de la socit dans laquelle on vit, de notre environnement, de nos habitudes visuelles, etc.
> Que 15 millions d'amricains aiment quelques choses ne veut pas dire que 15 millions d'europens vont aimer ces mmes choses. La majorit des personnes ayant rpondu ici n'aiment pas le thme prsent. Point.
> Etant donn que ce sont ces personnes-ci qu'il faut contenter (aucun des 15 millions d'amricains ne vient ici), c'est donc l'avis de cette majorit-ci qu'il convient de suivre. Les statistiques outre-atlantiques ne nous concernent pas vraiment. On peut s'y intresser, certes, mais c'est tout.
> 
> L'ide de changer un peu le look est bonne. Mais insister contre l'avis de tous pour amener des fonctionnalits et des aspects visuels qui nous dplaisent te fait perdre beaucoup de crdibilit. Regarde le nombre de votes ngatifs que tu as eu sur ce topic alors que l'ide de base est bonne. Dommage. 
> 
> Maintenant, concentrons-nous plutt sur ce qui nous plairait vraiment.


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait crer un "stackoverflow-like" site au lieu et  la place du forum actuel  :;): 
Juste pour info, ils sont  15 millions uniques (par mois) dans le monde avec 5 millions des USA  :;): 
il y en a un peu plus de 2 millions d'Europe ...
On ne va pas y revenir ^^

Sinon pour les ides, voil ce que j'ai/je propos/propose :

- Systme de notification avec un badge AJAX qui s'incrmente  chaque modification sur un post auquel je suis abonn. 
- Systme notifiant que quelqu'un a envoy un post sur un sujet pour lequel une personne est en train de rdiger une rponse. 
- Dissocier le commentaire du post.
- Permettre  la personne qui a pos la question de choisir la rponse qui a rsolu son problme (comme propos ci-haut).
- Inscription "hybride" : Avoir le choix entre s'inscrire directement sur le site ou passer par un systme OpenID. Certaines personnes n'ayant pas envie d'avoir un nime compte  mmoriser.
-  Possibilit de gnrer un carte de visite "Developpez.net" : Ce script pourrait tre mis sur son site perso. Il pourra comporter le nombre de points, avatar, etc ... Certains pourraient tre intresss de l'incorporer sur leur CV en ligne par exemple.
- Dlguer l'dition de postes  des non-modrateurs. Peut-tre faut-il donner la main par tapes en commenant par ceux qui ont le plus de points pour commencer ?
- Revoir l'ergonomie du site ? Comme on en a parl, a serait bien de moderniser un peu le site : il dborde d'informations et il est peut-tre temps de revoir la disposition des lments  :;): 

Pour info, ce n'est pas pour remettre en cause la qualit du site ... bien loin de l, mais c'est juste pour le parfaire  ::): 

Et sinon, vous, vous proposez quoi ?

----------


## Auteur

> - Systme de notification avec un badge AJAX qui s'incrmente  chaque modification sur un post auquel je suis abonn.


Qu'est-ce que c'est ? 
Il y a dj le tableau de bord qui te permet de savoir si des rponses ont t ajoutes  une discussion. Ce n'est pas suffisant ?




> - Systme notifiant que quelqu'un a envoy un post sur un sujet pour lequel une personne est en train de rdiger une rponse.


rien compris  ::aie:: 




> - Dissocier le commentaire du post.


L'ajout de commentaires  un message a dj t suggr et visiblement cela pose plus de problmes qu'autre chose. Et pour rcrire ce que j'ai crit dans cette discussion, il y a la balise Quote pour faire ses commentaires.




> - Permettre  la personne qui a pos la question de choisir la rponse qui a rsolu son problme (comme propos ci-haut).


Il y a les +/-1 pour a et puis gnralement les personnes qui posent leurs problmes sur ce forum sont assez bavardes et n'hsitent pas  indiquer si la solution est satisfaisante ou non.




> - Inscription "hybride" : Avoir le choix entre s'inscrire directement sur le site ou passer par un systme OpenID. Certaines personnes n'ayant pas envie d'avoir un nime compte  mmoriser.


dans ce cas ces personnes utilisent toujours le mme mot de passe et le mme nom d'utilisateur  :;):  OpenID est un gadget. 




> -  Possibilit de gnrer un carte de visite "Developpez.net" : Ce script pourrait tre mis sur son site perso. Il pourra comporter le nombre de points, avatar, etc ... Certains pourraient tre intresss de l'incorporer sur leur CV en ligne par exemple.


cela existe dj cf. cette discussion :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d91...ge-developpez/




> - Dlguer l'dition de postes  des non-modrateurs. Peut-tre faut-il donner la main par tapes en commenant par ceux qui ont le plus de points pour commencer ?


Anomaly a donn son avis l-dessus...  ::roll::  et je suis d'accord avec lui.




> - Revoir l'ergonomie du site ? Comme on en a parl, a serait bien de moderniser un peu le site : il dborde d'informations et il est peut-tre temps de revoir la disposition des lments


Il est vrai qu'il y a des sections qui se perdent dans des sous-sous-sous sections  ::aie::  qui fait que certaines parties ne sont pas frquentes. Mais difficile de proposer mieux...  ::?:

----------


## f-k-z

> Juste pour info, ils sont  15 millions uniques (par mois) dans le monde avec 5 millions des USA 
> il y en a un peu plus de 2 millions d'Europe ...


a en fait 50% qui en viennent du reste du monde... Maintenant on va poser la question suivante: 
Parmis tous les dveloppeurs potentiels au monde, combien on une connaissance en anglais suffisante pour suivre/lire une question sur SOF ? 
On reprend la mme question en changeant anglais par franais 
Parmis tous les dveloppeurs potentiels au monde, combien on une connaissance en franais suffisante pour suivre/lire une question sur DVP ? 

L comme par hasard on a pas du tout le mme ratio, comme c'est bizarre... donc le fait de nous balancer 15M uniques/mois sans nous donner de ratio ou d'lments de comparaison a veut rien dire...

Fiki

----------


## Celira

> Envoy par b_zakaria
> 
> 
> - Systme de notification avec un badge AJAX qui s'incrmente  chaque modification sur un post auquel je suis abonn.
> 
> 
> Il y a dj le tableau de bord qui te permet de savoir si des rponses ont t ajoutes  une discussion. Ce n'est pas suffisant ?


Pour les utilisateurs de Firefox, il ya la barre d'outils DVP qui rend pas mal service : https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefo...e-doutils-dvp/




> - Systme notifiant que quelqu'un a envoy un post sur un sujet pour lequel une personne est en train de rdiger une rponse.


L je plussoie le principe.  ::ccool:: 
J'ai dj vu quelque chose de similaire : au moment o tu envoies ta rponse, le forum te dit si quelqu'un a rpondu entre temps sur la mme discussion.
Ce serait pas mal, pour viter les "_EDIT : grill_  ::aie:: " et les rponses qui se croisent. Par contre, je ne sais pas si c'est simple/possible  mettre en place chez nous.




> Envoy par b_zakaria
> 
> 
> - Dlguer l'dition de postes  des non-modrateurs. Peut-tre faut-il donner la main par tapes en commenant par ceux qui ont le plus de points pour commencer ?
> 
> 
> Anomaly a donn son avis l-dessus...  et je suis d'accord avec lui.


M'est avis qu'une grande partie de l'quipe de modration (et un certain pourcentage des non-modo) va tre d'accord avec Ano  ::mouarf::  De plus, il y a une forte probabilit pour que les membres avec le plus grand nombre de points fassent dj (ou aient fait partie) de l'quipe. 
D'autre part, ce n'est pas parce qu'on est un membre actif du forum qu'on a envie de devenir modo ou diteur de posts...

----------


## Bluedeep

> D'autre part, ce n'est pas parce qu'on est un membre actif du forum qu'on a nvie de devenir modo ou diteur de posts...


Je plussoye  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

Bon, voyons cela :




> Sinon pour les ides, voil ce que j'ai/je propos/propose :
> 
> - Systme de notification avec un badge AJAX qui s'incrmente  chaque modification sur un post auquel je suis abonn.


Ca a existe dans les discussions suivies.




> - Systme notifiant que quelqu'un a envoy un post sur un sujet pour lequel une personne est en train de rdiger une rponse.


Ah ! Ca c'est une bonne ide; d'autant que a existe sur pas mal de forums dont certains trs anciens.




> - Dissocier le commentaire du post.


Je ne vois vraiment pas l'intert.




> - Permettre  la personne qui a pos la question de choisir la rponse qui a rsolu son problme (comme propos ci-haut).


Si l'ide est bonne a priori, je lui vois un certain nombre d'inconvnients dont notamment celui ci :   l'exception des questions basiques, la rsolution du problme d'un posteur princeps est parfois largement "incrmentale".

A telle enseigne qu' il suffit parfois d'arriver sur un fil qu'on a nglig jusque l, et apporter une toute petite touche finale suffisante pour finaliser le travail que les petits camarades ont fait parfois sur un grand nombre de messages. 

Partant de l, distinguer un "solutionneur" unique ne me semble pas une ide opportune.




> - Inscription "hybride" : Avoir le choix entre s'inscrire directement sur le site ou passer par un systme OpenID. Certaines personnes n'ayant pas envie d'avoir un nime compte  mmoriser.


Pour ceux qui souffrent de troubles de mmoire, il leur suffit d'utiliser le mme couple pseudo/mot de passe sur les diffrents sites qu'ils visitent. Donc, je ne vois aucun bnfice substantiel  ce changement.




> -  Possibilit de gnrer un carte de visite "Developpez.net" : Ce script pourrait tre mis sur son site perso. Il pourra comporter le nombre de points, avatar, etc ... Certains pourraient tre intresss de l'incorporer sur leur CV en ligne par exemple.


Je crois que cela existe.




> - Dlguer l'dition de postes  des non-modrateurs. Peut-tre faut-il donner la main par tapes en commenant par ceux qui ont le plus de points pour commencer ?


Ceux qui ont une certaine activit sur le forum peuvent tout  fait demander  rejoindre l'quipe de modration. 
Donc pourquoi crer une espce de corp de "sous-modrateurs" ? quel intert ?  Pour ma part, je n'ai aucune envie de me lancer dans la correction de postes.





> - Revoir l'ergonomie du site ? Comme on en a parl, a serait bien de moderniser un peu le site : il dborde d'informations et il est peut-tre temps de revoir la disposition des lments


Si c'est pour obtenir une amlioration ergonomique, pourquoi pas ? si c'est pour le plaisir de "moderniser" pour tre " la page", je n'en vois pas l'intert.

----------


## andry.aime

::salut:: 



> - Systme de notification avec un badge AJAX qui s'incrmente  chaque modification sur un post auquel je suis abonn. 
> - Systme notifiant que quelqu'un a envoy un post sur un sujet pour lequel une personne est en train de rdiger une rponse.


Utilise la barre d'outil DVP sur firefox.



> - Dissocier le commentaire du post.


Une discussion a t ouverte ici.



> - Permettre  la personne qui a pos la question de choisir la rponse qui a rsolu son problme (comme propos ci-haut).


 C'est l'objectif du vote de message.




> -  Possibilit de gnrer un carte de visite "Developpez.net" : Ce script pourrait tre mis sur son site perso. Il pourra comporter le nombre de points, avatar, etc ... Certains pourraient tre intresss de l'incorporer sur leur CV en ligne par exemple.


a existe dj  ::fleche::  Crez votre badge Developpez[/QUOTE]



> - Revoir l'ergonomie du site ? Comme on en a parl, a serait bien de moderniser un peu le site : il dborde d'informations et il est peut-tre temps de revoir la disposition des lments 
> Pour info, ce n'est pas pour remettre en cause la qualit du site ... bien loin de l, mais c'est juste pour le parfaire


C'est ce fait Anomaly, et d'autres Responsables de temps en temps  ::mouarf:: .



> Et sinon, vous, vous proposez quoi ?


 ::mouarf::

----------


## andry.aime

Vous m'avez grill  ::aie:: .

----------


## Nirvanask1

Sinon, on pourrait faire un forum dans les tons rose et noir , avec plein de petites icnes qui ptillent et clignotent.. un mlange entre Justin Bieber et Twilight  ::salive:: 

et faire des profils plus "complets" ou l'on peut raconter sa vie, balancer des photos de soi devant le miroir  ::heart::  , des communications plus intuitives entre membres, ben oui, un peu comme meetic quoi, Ginette0285, je t'aurais bientt..
j'vais te pcho .. :owiowi: :tuvapasseralacasserole:

enfin, je dis a, je dis rien ...

----------


## FF_enec

Petite question :

Y'a t'il un moyen de voir les sujets auxquels nous avons particip et qu'il y a eu une nouvelle rponse ?

----------


## Charvalos

Oui, tu cliques sur "Tableau de bord", juste en-dessous du menu, et t'arrives sur une page o t'as les discussions suivies.  :;):

----------


## FF_enec

Merci  ::D:

----------


## andry.aime

> Petite question :
> 
> Y'a t'il un moyen de voir les sujets auxquels nous avons particip et qu'il y a eu une nouvelle rponse ?


Tu peux aussi utiliser la barre d'outils



> Utilise la barre d'outil DVP sur firefox.


A+.

----------


## FF_enec

> Tu peux aussi utiliser la barre d'outils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Envoy par andry.aime  
> Utilise la barre d'outil DVP sur firefox.


Merci, j'essaye a ce soir  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour ce qui est du forum on  dj eu des propositions, c'est tout  fait possible de changer le template, mais les propositions qu'on  reu jusqu' maintenant tait juste simplement grotesques.

Si vous passez des  heures  tudier le template qu'on utilise, vous constaterez que tout  t pens avec une grande intelligence pour facilit la lisibilit.

Essayez de faire mieux vous verrez que c'est quasiment impossible.

Je rappelle que ce qui distingue developpez des autres sites grand public avec pleins d'images et de "pouet pouet" inutiles dans parler des 70% de surface de pub (en popup, en plein cran, dans les messages carrment !,...) c'est que developpez est pas un site vitrine pour faire joli mais au contraire  un *outil de travail* utilis principalement par les informaticiens professionnels, ceux qui veulent le devenir, et aussi des passionns, et ce pour certains d'entre vous utilis jusqu' 8 fois par jours !

Certes une grue ou un camion c'est moche sur un chantier mais si vous voulez les remplacer par un pot de fleur et une statue a sera certainement plus joli mais 'est pas avec a que le boulo va avancer...

A titre d'exemple : je connais un certain site dont je tairais le nom qui tait il y  quelques annes le plus important site pour les webmasters, et qui  fait le choix de changer son forum "moche" mais puissant par un forum joli mais sans aucune fonctionnalit avances, ce site  priclit immdiatement et est maintenant class site numro 200 sur la cible quand developpez est maintenant class 1.

Actuellement les fonctionnalits qu'on vous propose sur le forum sont au top, y compris avec des fonctions dveloppes par notre quipe qui n'existe nulle part au monde : vous utilisez le meilleur forum qui se puisse tre pour des professionnels en informatique (schmas de donnes, pices jointes, rseau social, information club, notes et votes,etc...). Sur certains site informatique leur forum n'a pas t mis  jour depuis 10 ans ! Ces forums ont priclit et ont t dsert par les professionnels, qui demandent plus de fonctionnalits, ils ont rejoint developpez.com...

Quand au site c'est pareil, merci de ne pas comparer developpez  des sites grands public bourr de pubs et d'images inutiles, allez voir les grands site IT Pro amricaines, et comparez, c'est identique, beaucoup de texte et d'informations utiles, et pas pleins d'image inutiles pour cacher le vide intersidral cot contenu. Regardez aussi les applications google qui ont rencontr un succs norme : rapidit, performance, efficacit, simplicit, on fait de mme... Si vous allez sur ces portails grand public vous pouvez constater par vous mmes sur leurs forums et dans leurs commentaires qu'ils ont t totalement dsert par les IT pro et que seul le grand public les utilisent. 

La mode des portails vide de contenu, bourrs d'images inutiles et de pubs on est pas oblig de suivre a fort heureusement, et c'est pourquoi la grande majorit des IT Pro se sont concentrs sur developpez.com depuis plus de 10 ans et qu'on est arriv  ce jour  2,5 millions de lecteurs distinct ce qui est norme...

Notre objectif est clair :
- Les meilleures services, applications et ressources possible, et encore plus de services et de ressources  venir (en dveloppement)
- Performances maximales (10 serveurs ddis puissants) pour une navigation rapide et des tlchargements immdiats
- Un minimum de pub (environ 3 fois moins de surface pub que sur les autres sites)
- Gratuit totale pour les lecteurs et les rdacteurs hbergs (donc financ par une prsence pub minimum).

Ce choix semble porter ses fruits car nous sommes trs largement leader sur toute la cible IT Pro et toujours en forte croissance annuelle (+ 200 000 lecteurs par an ! ), donc vous tes toujours de plus en plus nombreux  apprcier les services gratuits de developpez.com  :;): 

Merci  tous  ::ccool::

----------


## lola06

En parlant des pubs j'ai remarqu qu'il y a souvent des pubs de developpez.com.
Sont-elles vraiment ncessaires ? Parce qu'on peut supposer qu'une fois arriv sur le forum nous n'en avons plus besoin...

N'est-il pas possible justement de simplifier  ce niveau ?

Une petite proposition d'amlioration :
n'est-il pas possible d'incorporer la barre interactive firefox directement dans la barre d'outil ? Parce que je pense qu'un certain nombre d'utilisateur/lecteur du forum n'ont pas forcment le choix de leurs navigateurs (du travail par exemple).

----------


## Marc Lussac

> En parlant des pubs j'ai remarqu qu'il y a souvent des pubs de developpez.com.
> Sont-elles vraiment ncessaires ? Parce qu'on peut supposer qu'une fois arriv sur le forum nous n'en avons plus besoin...


Ca veux dire que tu passes beaucoup de temps sur developpez.com.
On refuse presque toutes les pubs (casino , site de rencontres, ...) et on accepte qu'un petit nombre slectionn d'annonceurs (gnralement informatique, high tech, ou entreprise), donc quand tu les as toutes vues pour la journe l'emplacement est remplac par une "auto promo" c'est tout.
Ca ne sert  rien d'afficher  l'infini les mmes pubs pour les mmes annonceurs, c'est pas utile d'escroquer les annonceurs en affichant 100 fois la mme pub au mme visiteur (et leur faire payer ces affichages inutiles), c'est une pure escroquerie, et sur developpez on  des annonceurs fidles et satisfaits car on est honnte. Ca s'appelle le "caping", un limiteur affichage de bannire, et c'est utilis par les professionnels honntes.   :;): 





> Une petite proposition d'amlioration :
> n'est-il pas possible d'incorporer la barre interactive firefox directement dans la barre d'outil ? Parce que je pense qu'un certain nombre d'utilisateur/lecteur du forum n'ont pas forcment le choix de leurs navigateurs (du travail par exemple).


Ce genre de proposition pour amliorer l'efficacit est trs utile, mais pour faire avancer ce genre de dossier le mieux est de crer un fil par proposition pour travailler dessus avec l'quipe  ::): 

 ::merci::

----------


## math_lab

Pourquoi pas un thme moins 'bling bling' spcialement pour le bureau ? Genre pas de smilies, avatars et signatures, mais pas non plus dicnes de rangs, de trophes et compagnie ? (et ce qui serait super, c'est que cette option soit sauve en local pour pas avoir a rechanger ds que je rentre chez moi  ::P: )
Bon, je reconnais quand mme que le forum est dj assez sobre et que c'est donc pas forcement super utile...

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Ca veux dire que tu passes beaucoup de temps sur developpez.com.
> On refuse presque toutes les pubs (casino , site de rencontres, ...) et on accepte qu'un petit nombre slectionn d'annonceurs (gnralement informatique, high tech, ou entreprise), donc quand tu les as toutes vues pour la journe l'emplacement est remplac par une "auto promo" c'est tout.


Bonjour M. Marc Lussac,

Je pense que ce qu'a voulu dire cette personne (maladroitement car j'ai aussi compris comme toi au dbut), c'est qu'il ne comprend pas qu'il y ait de la pub POUR Developpez.com SUR Developpez.com, ce que tu appelles probablement l'auto-promo.  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Quand on fait des choses on  une raison, des utilisateurs du site ne connaissent pas le forum, des utilisateurs du forum ne connaissent pas le site, beaucoup ne connaissent pas la newsletter, ou le magazine, je continue ?

Developpez propose une trs vaste offre de services et les nouveaux venus ne connaissent pas l'tendu de ces services, d'o ces bannires d'auto promoition pour developpez.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Je vais me permettre d'insister sur un problme, commun  toute plateforme riche en contenus : leur organisation.
Une hirarchie unique n'est pas plus envisageable qu'un fourre-tout bas sur la recherche (tags, etc..). Il faut prendre en compte les diffrents types de contenu, les diffrents thmes, les diffrentes technologies, etc.. et je ne vois pas de solution permettant d'viter les redondances, organisations subjectives, ingalits d'exposition, et autres problmes importants.
J'ose cette remarque peu constructive pour souligner la priorit que reprsente cette question, le design et l'ergonomie tant dj plus que respectables, et donc trs secondaires dans l'volution de Developpez.com (ce qui n'implique pas,  propos de ces points, une totale passivit mais bien une moindre activit). 
En remerciant toute l'quipe pour la qualit de leur travail, de leur uvre, et pour avoir su fdrer les dveloppeurs francophones mieux que quiconque. ZiGo.

----------


## b_zakaria

> Qu'est-ce que c'est ? 
> Il y a dj le tableau de bord qui te permet de savoir si des rponses ont t ajoutes  une discussion. Ce n'est pas suffisant ?


C'est tout de mme agrable d'avoir une barre comme celle de Google + (fixe donc) sur laquelle on a le mme systme de notifications  :;): 
a te permet d'tre inform tout au long de ta navigation au lieu de faire des "refreshs" sur ta liste de discussions suivies.




> Il y a les +/-1 pour a et puis gnralement les personnes qui posent leurs problmes sur ce forum sont assez bavardes et n'hsitent pas  indiquer si la solution est satisfaisante ou non.


Et si t'as une question avec deux rponses sur lesquelles tu as un +1 sur chacune d'entre elles, laquelle a permis au "posteur" de rsoudre son problme? 




> cela existe dj cf. cette discussion :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d91...ge-developpez/


Une fonctionnalit qui existe dans un post !  :8O: 
Un petit lien "Gnrer son badge" dans le tableau de bord ne serait pas de refus  :;): .

----------


## dourouc05

> Et si t'as une question avec deux rponses sur lesquelles tu as un +1 sur chacune d'entre elles, laquelle a permis au "posteur" de rsoudre son problme?


Les deux ? Cf. supra.

----------


## Auteur

> Et si t'as une question avec deux rponses sur lesquelles tu as un +1 sur chacune d'entre elles, laquelle a permis au "posteur" de rsoudre son problme?


Parce que pour chaque problme il n'y a qu'une seule et unique solution ??

----------


## b_zakaria

> Parce que pour chaque problme il n'y a qu'une seule et unique solution ??


Pour chaque problme, si rponse il y a, on partirai sur le principe que la personne a test la solution.
Rien ne prouve que c'est la personne qui a pos la question qui a fait le "+1".
C'est pour cela que le bouton "Rsolu" devrait tre li au post et non pas au sujet.

----------


## andry.aime

Bonjour,



> Pour chaque problme, si rponse il y a, on partirai sur le principe que la personne a test la solution.
> Rien ne prouve que c'est la personne qui a pos la question qui a fait le "+1".
> C'est pour cela que le bouton "Rsolu" devrait tre li au post et non pas au sujet.


1- Mme si le +1 n'est pas fait par ce qui a pos la question, a lui aide  trier les rponses pour la bonne ou meilleure solution. D'ailleurs a aiderait les prochains qui auront le mme souci.
2- On ne peut pas lier le bouton rsolu  un post mais  la discussion, parce que:
a- Des fois, on rsout le problme pas  pas, donc toute la file de la discussion est utile pour la rsolution du problme.
b- Il y a plusieurs solutions comme disait Auteur plus haut.
A+.

----------


## sevyc64

Ou alors pouvoir lier le "Rsolu"  plusieurs rponses comme c'est fait dans les forums de la boutique du trottoir d'en face.

Mais c'est ce que fait finalement le +1, mme s'il ne sert pas qu' a.

----------


## andry.aime

> Ou alors pouvoir lier le "Rsolu"  plusieurs rponses comme c'est fait dans les forums de la boutique du trottoir d'en face.


Dans ce cas il faudrait que ces boutons soient multi-color pour nous faire une guirlande.
 ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

> Dans ce cas il faudrait que ces boutons soient multicolores pour nous faire une guirlande.


a tombe bien c'est la priode...

 ::dehors::

----------


## el_slapper

On peut avoir aussi un problme similaire, mais rsolu par une rponse autre que celle qui a sauv la peau du posteur initial. Ca m'est arriv deux ou trois fois. D'une manire gnrale, avoir des rponses diffrentes est une richesse, je trouve.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> On peut avoir aussi un problme similaire, mais rsolu par une rponse autre que celle qui a sauv la peau du posteur initial. Ca m'est arriv deux ou trois fois. D'une manire gnrale, avoir des rponses diffrentes est une richesse, je trouve.


Tout  fait

Certains s'imaginent que developpez est un forum de support destin  aider un seul posteur, a n'est heureusement pas le cas, les rponses donnes sont lues par des centaines ou des milliers de lecteurs avec le temps, et c'est ce qui fait l'intrt de ce forum depuis plus de 10 ans...

Et c'est aussi pour cette mme raison qu'on vous propose des *FAQs*.  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pourquoi pas un thme moins 'bling bling' spcialement pour le bureau ? Genre pas de smilies, avatars et signatures, .


Tu peux supprimer l'affichage des avatars : c'est un paramtre de ton profil.

----------


## math_lab

> Tu peux supprimer l'affichage des avatars : c'est un paramtre de ton profil.


Je sais bien, c'est dj ce que je fais, mais a nenlve que les avatars et signatures, pas les icnes qu'on a un peu partout sur le site. En fait, un bon exemple de ce que donnerait le mode 'bureau' serait l'aspect qu'a la conversation quand on rdige un message de rponse (avec les smilies en moins).
Enfin bon, je pense pas que ce soit une fonctionnalit particulirement urgente et cruciale.

----------


## Marc Lussac

On est oblig d'utiliser des icnes et non du texte pour viter de noyer le texte significatif avec du texte non significatifs pour les moteurs de recherches.

De plus on ne va pas changer quelque chose qui est optimis pour 99,9% de nos lecteurs pour satisfaire moins de 0,1%  :;): 

Les nombreuses options du profil donnent dj beaucoup de souplesse  tous...

----------


## Celira

> Je sais bien, c'est dj ce que je fais, mais a nenlve que les avatars et signatures, pas les icnes qu'on a un peu partout sur le site. En fait, un bon exemple de ce que donnerait le mode 'bureau' serait l'aspect qu'a la conversation quand on rdige un message de rponse (avec les smilies en moins).
> Enfin bon, je pense pas que ce soit une fonctionnalit particulirement urgente et cruciale.


J'ai fait l'essai... Personnellement je trouve a moche  ::aie::  (et en plus, c'est en mode non connect, donc il manque une bonne partie des boutons...)

----------


## Anomaly

> Je sais bien, c'est dj ce que je fais, mais a nenlve que les avatars et signatures, pas les icnes qu'on a un peu partout sur le site.


Dsactive l'affichage des images dans ton navigateur.

----------


## math_lab

> Dsactive l'affichage des images dans ton navigateur.


a risque dtre un peu disproportionn quand mme.
De toutes faons, comme je l'ai dj dit, c'est loin dtre particulirement important.

----------


## benratti

> dans ce cas ces personnes utilisent toujours le mme mot de passe et le mme nom d'utilisateur  OpenID est un gadget.


OpenID est loin d'tre une gadget. La solution que tu proposes l'est par contre, et est loin d'tre une bonne pratique en terme de scurit. 

Le problme qui est soulev ici est le suivant : comment viter, pour l'utilisateur qui le dsir, d'avoir  grer une multitude de compte pour l'ensemble de ces site. Je prcise bien, pour les utilisateurs qui le dsirent, pour les autres, ils peuvent rester  la mthode traditionnelle. 

Ici, il est voqu deux solutions : 
Mettre les mmes identifiants (login/mot de passe) sur l'ensemble des sites. Cette pratique est de loin la plus mauvaise en terme de scurit, il suffit qu'un site soit corrompu pour corrompre tous les autres. Cette pratique est malheureusement utiliser par une majorit des utilisateurs ( prs de 60% d'aprs une tude du gartner me semble t il).Utiliser un mcanisme de fdration d'identit (SSO Social comme OpenID ou OAuth par exemple). En terme de scurit, c'est mieux car les identifiants ne se trouvent pas dissmin un peu partout sur le web. Il faut cependant faire confiance aux "partenaires" qui fourni l'authentification  

Bien entendu, une critique qui est faite au SSO en gnral, et donc  la fdration type OpenID ou OAuth est mettre en place une porte d'entre unique, et donc un moyen unique d'accder  l'ensemble des comptes de l'utilisateur pour les ventuelles "crackers". Certes mais gnralement, la scurit est "blind", ou en tout cas amliore au niveau du systme d'authentification et cela apporte un niveau de scurit suprieur grce  l'amlioration du comportement de l'utilisateur. Les dviances gnralement observes (post-it de mots de passe, mot de passe simple comme la date de naissance, le nom du chien, ..., mot de passe unique, ...) peut tre vit.

C'est une des raison pour laquelle le CSO (Common Signa-On) n'est souvent pas la solution recommand dans les entreprises par les professionnelles de la scurit, contrairement  la mise en place d'une vritable systme de SSO (Single Sign On / Authentification unique). La question se posent galement pour les sites communautaires / rseaux sociaux et c'est dans ce cadre que sont apparues les protocoles de fdration d'identits sociales (OpenID et OAuth), qui sont loin d'tre des gadgets mais on au passage de rels apports scuritaires et ont au moins l'avantage de rpondre de manire rflchie  la problmatique, contrairement  la solution de login/mot de passe identique sur tous les sites. 

Cela n'empche cependant pas la problmatique de faire confiance au partenaire qui fournit le jeton d'authentification ( facebook, google, ...) et donc proposer une authentification hybride comme cela a t propos est surement un bonne solution. 

Il reste cependant  voir si comme cela l'a t voqu, la communaut developpez.com, qui est plutt rfractaire  ce type de site, n'aura pas une image ngative de la mise en place d'une telle solution.

----------


## benratti

> Pour les utilisateurs de Firefox, il ya la barre d'outils DVP qui rend pas mal service :


Certes, mais elle trouve rapidement ses limites : 
Cela rajoute une barre d'outils au navigateur qui,  mon avis, gagne  se simplifier (ce que montre les dernieres volutions des navigateurs comme firefox et chrome par exemple). Personnellement, j'en ai un peu marre des barres d'outils qui se multiplie et qui au final, alourdissement aussi bien l'ergonomie du navigateur que les performances de celui ci.Ca limite l'apport fonctionnel aux seuls utilisateurs de firefox et qui sont "sdentaires", ie qui accde  DVP depuis un seul poste de travail. Personnellement, j'ai une utilisation de DVP plutt nomade,  j' y accde depuis le boulot, de chez moi, depuis le poste de travail de client, depuis Chrome, Safari, IE et Firefox... donc une barre d'outils intgr au site, comme l'a mis en place google par exemple est plutt une bonne chose, en tout cas pour les personnes dans mon cas.

Si cette barre d'outils rend des services, pourquoi limiter ces fonctionnalits aux seuls utilisateurs qui peuvent se le permettre?

----------


## sevyc64

> Bien entendu, une critique qui est faite au SSO en gnral, et donc  la fdration type OpenID ou OAuth est mettre en place une porte d'entre unique, et donc un moyen unique d'accder  l'ensemble des comptes de l'utilisateur pour les ventuelles "crackers". Certes mais gnralement, la scurit est "blind", ou en tout cas amliore au niveau du systme d'authentification et cela apporte un niveau de scurit suprieur grce  l'amlioration du comportement de l'utilisateur. Les dviances gnralement observes (post-it de mots de passe, mot de passe simple comme la date de naissance, le nom du chien, ..., mot de passe unique, ...) peut tre vit.
> 
> C'est une des raison pour laquelle le CSO (Common Signa-On) n'est souvent pas la solution recommand dans les entreprises par les professionnelles de la scurit, contrairement  la mise en place d'une vritable systme de SSO (Single Sign On / Authentification unique). La question se posent galement pour les sites communautaires / rseaux sociaux et c'est dans ce cadre que sont apparues les protocoles de fdration d'identits sociales (OpenID et OAuth), qui sont loin d'tre des gadgets mais on au passage de rels apports scuritaires et ont au moins l'avantage de rpondre de manire rflchie  la problmatique, contrairement  la solution de login/mot de passe identique sur tous les sites.


Certes, si on regarde du cot scurit, on a une identit unique et garantie, donc on peut tre certain de la juste identit de l'utilisateur.

Le plus gros problme de ce genre de systme est, pour moi, justement cette identit unique et garantie. 
Les acteurs de ce secteur, mme si avec des dclarations de bonnes intentions, disent s'interdire de le faire, peuvent potentiellement tisser une toile relativement complexe d'us et habitudes, sites visits, etc, autour de chaque identit. Et on pet justement le faire puisqu'on est certain que tel utilisateur sur ce site est aussi ce mme utilisateur sur tel autre site.
Quand on sait que dans ce circuit, il y a des acteurs comme Facebook, Google, et autres qui ne sont pas des maitres de vertu en matire de prservation de l'identit et de l'anonymat, on devrait bien plus rflchir au fait que trop de scurit tue la scurit, justement.

Et en allant plus loin dans la parano,  supposer qu'un utilisateur utilise le mme login/mdp sur X sites, dcouvrir ce login/mdp donne potentiellement accs  ces X sites, encore faut-il savoir qu'il a des comptes sur ces x sites
Dcouvrir un login/mdp type OpenID, il suffit d'interroger tous les sites affilis  l'organisme garantissant ce login (liste potentiellement connue relativement facilement), pour acceder  tout les comptes de l'utilisateur, sans mme savoir au dpart qu'ils existaient.

Comme bien souvent, Oui, il y a plus de scurit, mais ouvre paralllement des failles bien plus importants si cette scurit est mise en dfaut.

----------


## 12monkeys

Bonsoir




> Cela rajoute une barre d'outils au navigateur qui,  mon avis, gagne  se simplifier (ce que montre les dernieres volutions des navigateurs comme firefox et chrome par exemple). Personnellement, j'en ai un peu marre des barres d'outils qui se multiplie et qui au final, alourdissement aussi bien l'ergonomie du navigateur que les performances de celui ci.


J'ai rajout 3 boutons de cette barre d'outils DVP entre les boutons prcdent et la barre d'adresse, on peut pas dire que a prenne beaucoup de place... 




> Ca limite l'apport fonctionnel aux seuls utilisateurs de firefox et qui sont "sdentaires", ie qui accde  DVP depuis un seul poste de travail. Personnellement, j'ai une utilisation de DVP plutt nomade,  j' y accde depuis le boulot, de chez moi, depuis le poste de travail de client, depuis Chrome, Safari, IE et Firefox... donc une barre d'outils intgr au site, comme l'a mis en place google par exemple est plutt une bonne chose, en tout cas pour les personnes dans mon cas.


J'utilise Firefox dans tous les cas que tu cites : je l'ai install sur une cl USB, plus de problme d'utilisation nomade  ::mrgreen::

----------

